# Sage all the way…



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi all,

Thank you for the great content!

Well my Dedica is playing up now, so looking to go with an entry level setup:

Sage Bambino Plus

Sage Grinder Pro

I believe it comes with a pressurised basket so that will be the first thing I'll change.

I'm thinking of going for the Black Truffle colour for both machines, what have others opted for, what looks good in the flesh?

I'm planning on buying direct from Sage as I have a 10% code&#8230; seems the grinder may be out of stock, but I'll call them this morning&#8230;.

Still time persuade me that Sage is not the route to go 🙂

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

If you do Sage's online class they send you a 25% off code. Might be worth checking that out.

If you did that you'd be at £450 for your set up. Can you do better for that money? Not by much. People will suggest modded Gaggias but that's a hassle as it needs the PID and OPV mod at least. Wasn't for me but some like tinkering, they're very popular. Plus they last and can be repaired easily, that's a big draw.

Bambino owners seem happy with their purchases, it's a popular machine too, only 'issue' is out of warranty, like all Sages, choices are very limited. Didn't stop me personally but I get that could be a problem down the line.

Good review/recommendation of the Bambino here, also talking about the Gaggia which is your other option at the price point:

https://coffeeblog.co.uk/sage-bambino-plus-coffee-machine-review/

The Sage Grinder Pro has it's fans and it's detractors. Maybe someone that has used one over time can advise.

You'd be paying £150 for that with the 25% code. You could think about a second hand grinder for that money, maybe a Mazzer SJ with a little more (again will need a bit of modding if it hasn't already been done, check the classifieds). Or the lower end Eureka (Crono) new are about £180 new I think. Call @BlackCatCoffee they sell them, you should buy there if you do that route. He will give you an honest evaluation of them. There's also a Eureka Manuale in the Classifieds for £165.

I'm going to post this again, I don't know this guy but I'm amazed this set up hasn't been sold.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/131-lelit-grace-pl81t-and-eureka-mignon-specialita/?do=embed


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

Great reply thanks&#8230; I know time is precious.

I'm still kinda sold on the Sage option as I'd prefer something new and relatively hassle free (under warranty), easy to use.

the discount code option I will definitely look at.

Much appreciated!

 Darren


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

I rang Sage&#8230;

their advice is that the Barista Express (with integrated grinder) is essentially the same as getting the Bambino Plus and Grinder Pro&#8230;

it's at the same price point too&#8230;

decisions decisions.

They could neither confirm nor deny that signing up for a Masterclass will result in a discount code 😞

Darren


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

This was my exact first set up and think it's a great set up for a starting set-up. I've since upgraded my grinder to a Solo, but the Bambino is still serving me very well.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

C0ffeeN0vice said:


> I rang Sage&#8230;
> 
> their advice is that the Barista Express (with integrated grinder) is essentially the same as getting the Bambino Plus and Grinder Pro&#8230;
> 
> ...


 Defo go seperate - if you decide you want to upgrade one or the other you can do so


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

C0ffeeN0vice said:


> their advice is that the Barista Express (with integrated grinder) is essentially the same as getting the Bambino Plus and Grinder Pro&#8230;


 As I understood it the Grinder Pro is better, it has more adjustments but it's the same burr size? Maybe someone can clarify.

I agree with @dutchy101, go separate. I got a BE as the deal was brilliant - £375 on Black Friday, nothing else would stack up for that price at the time. But I've just acquired a Mazzer grinder to upgrade from the BE one. So now I have this grinder that won't get used stuck in my BE. And I wasn't able to sell it of course. If you decide to upgrade the grinder you could sell it on here and put that money towards the new one.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

There are indeed more settings on the Smart Grinder Pro - it has 60 settings as opposed to 18 on the Barista Express. The Barista Pro has 32 or so. Whilst the burrs and mechanics may well be the same, there are more grind settings on the SGP.


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

Sold &#8230; just need to wait for stock of the SGP as I can get 10% off from Sage&#8230; with the machine too that's £60


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

C0ffeeN0vice said:


> Sold &#8230; just need to wait for stock of the SGP as I can get 10% off from Sage&#8230; with the machine too that's £60


 Loads of people have got that 25% code, they've been given away on here, I gave my one away. Maybe they don't advertise it, but I'd do the class anyway, see if you get it. It's not long, 30mins/40mins if I remember. Next one next Wednesday though, maybe you don't want to wait that long, but if you're waiting for the grinder to come back in stock, I'd book in. It's free and it'll save you £150.

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/sage-appliances-live-home-coffee-masterclass-tickets-116085126739?aff=ebdsoporgprofile


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

CocoLoco said:


> I'm going to post this again, I don't know this guy but I'm amazed this set up hasn't been sold.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/131-lelit-grace-pl81t-and-eureka-mignon-specialita/?do=embed


 Thanks @CocoLoco, but sold, had the money, buyer has had the kit!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The extra steps of adjustment on the SGP against the ordinary BE are a mixed bag really. Most are for brewing with methods other than espresso. Having used both I am not convinced there is much difference between the actual step size. The SGP probably has a bit of an edge. I never tried it but hear that 1/2 steps can be obtained on the ordinary BE with one of those large bunch of paper clips. Go to a BE and an adjustment knob on the side rather than the wheel as used on the Oracle as well and the adjustment mechanism will be the same as the SGP. Sage never make anything when they already have something suitable. The basic burr arrangement and what carries them is the same on all. It's just the bits that adjust that which change. They all have a bit of back play going coarser so go too coarse and then fine.

Main advantage of a separate grinder is upgrade time - just need to change grinder. The Sage ones can all do their job. Steps mean that time for a certain ratio of grinds weight in to shot weight out needs to be a bit more variable than a stepless grinder but some of those are "rather" difficult to set precisely anyway. The dose of grinds can be used to adjust it all as well.

As Sage don't ever seem to go backwards when they change things it wouldn't surprise me if the thermojet has advantages over the coil but as never used one I have no idea.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

antinwales said:


> Thanks @CocoLoco, but sold, had the money, buyer has had the kit!


 Aah good. Glad it went, it was a great deal.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Aah good. Glad it went, it was a great deal.


 Agreed was eyeing it up for a friend but they weren't ready. Surprised it lasted as long as it did to be honest


----------



## brodie (Oct 30, 2016)

Sage only give 15% off for doing one of their online classes now. I have a code but looks like it expired end of April - VirtualDemoApril-clcWvF9kCF

FWIW I've had both the BE and Bambino plus. The BE was a great machine to learn on IMO. The bambino is compact, has lots of useful features but wasn't very pleasant to use - lightweight and a bit plasticy.


----------

